# How many do you think??



## GSDBESTK9

Poor Tara still has a week and a few days left (due April 4th) but she is already huge! I don't think you can really tell how big she is from these pictures. This is a repeat of our very successful C litter (Cisco, Cobra, Carlos, Cienna, Cito and all of those I have posted pictures of on here before).


----------



## Stosh

Oh poor baby!! She looks like she should by lying on the sofa with a cold washcloth on her forehead- not running around with a stick in her mouth. Such a beautiful dog


----------



## GSDBESTK9

:rofl: Running around with a stick/ball/whatever in her mouth is ALL she ever wants to do. :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

holey moley she is one chunky momma LOL..I'm gonna say 10 !!! , she looks like she's ready to pop any minute, and will most likely do it with that log in her mouth LOL


----------



## vat

What a pretty lady! I am gonna go 11


----------



## Marytess

wow she's BIG
I'm gonna say 11 if not those puppies are gonna be huge.:wild:


----------



## Hundguy

I'm gonna say 9.. I know it was a year ago April when she gave us the C-Litter but I kinda think she was bigger then.. She is full that's all I know. Lots of little ones to :doggieplayball: with, that for sure!!


----------



## GSD_Xander

Wow, what energy! 

And what a cute puppy belly 

I say 10


----------



## Melly

Aw poor thing lol. I'm sure she looks even bigger in person I'm guessing 8 lol.


----------



## Hundguy

Her last year 4/10/2010, with 10 puppies.. The day she gave them..

http://www.johnsonhaus.com/Tar 2nd pregs.JPG


http://www.johnsonhaus.com/Tara 2 pregs.JPG


Maybe this will help everyone..


----------



## TitonsDad

12, all males... worse than Duncan in the bite catagory. 

I so <3 you and your breedings!


----------



## Holmeshx2

Dear lord look at that belly. I'm waiting for someone to look at those pictures not knowing shes preggo and say something about losing weight lol


----------



## TitonsDad

Holmeshx2 said:


> Dear lord look at that belly. I'm waiting for someone to look at those pictures not knowing shes preggo and say something about losing weight lol


oke:


----------



## PupperLove

Wow, she's huge!! Jackson's mama looked like that, and she had 12. so I'm just going to say 13!


----------



## wilbanks17

She is beautiful. Looks like you are about to have a long day or night very soon. I say 7 huge puppies, just to be different...lol


----------



## ChristenHolden

14 can i have a male if i win


----------



## zeus von entringer staal

When is she due?  Im going with 11  No matter how many Im sure they will all be cute! Nice chew stick ha


----------



## KZoppa

good golly she's VERY pregnant isnt she?! wow. i'm gonna say 12- 13. also saying the first one born will be male (course my luck it'll be female lol)


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Wow looks like she is going to pop any day now. She looks like a happy healthy momma. Congratz!! I think 12. Keep us posted I know you are going to be very tired with these two litters (this and the other litter you had a few weeks ago) Momma looks great I can't wait to see pics of her and her babies.


----------



## Phay1018

Well for comparison shot help... my foster girl last year May: 









Taken 2 weeks prior to giving birth








Taken a day or two before giving birth

She had 13 pups  (Sadly she did not have good care prior to coming to me- one stillborn pup and 10 died over first 10 days of life). 

Good luck and healthy pups!!


----------



## webzpinner

Whoever is closest, with the right day of birth, time of birth gets pick of the litter, right? *wink*

I say 11 puppies, 4 male, 7 female, born monday 3/28/11 at 9pm.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ewww and if I'm right, I would like a black male)


----------



## doggiedad

the dog looks good. good luck with the
new litter.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Boy I do not think she is going to make it till next Monday!!! She is getting bigger and bigger by the day!!! :crazy: I think she is going to give us another 10!!!  5 and 5 would be nice again. :rofl:

Thank you everyone!


----------



## LaRen616

I'll say 13.

8 boys and 5 girls.

6 of them will be all black.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

LaRen616 said:


> I'll say 13.
> 
> 8 boys and 5 girls.
> 
> 6 of them will be all black.


FYI - She didn't give us any black ones last time, but did give us some very dark bicolors. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> FYI - She didn't give us any black ones last time, but did give us some very dark bicolors. :wub:


You never know, there is a first for everything.


----------



## KayElle

I think eleven. I LOVE bicolors!! Any chance for a long stock bicolor?? Hoping you (and her) have a very successful and quick delivery!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oh oh, Dennis just tried to feed her and she didn't want to eat.


----------



## selzer

She's full. 

She has to be getting close.


----------



## robinhuerta

I think she's going to give you 9 this time.....big, fat, healthy, beautiful babies!
Best of luck!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Well, false alarm, at least for now, she was hesitant to eat but she ended up eating. Thank goodness! :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she was probably hesitant cause she has no more room for food LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I know!! :rofl: She loves her food so it was surprising to see she didn't want to eat it as soon as he put it down for her.


----------



## Kay

OMG she looks like a balloon! Still beautiful though! Good luck!

I'm going to guess 8!


----------



## Syaoransbear

I'm guessing 10!

6 girls and 4 boys!


----------



## selzer

what is her due date?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

April 4th


----------



## selzer

Wow. You will be having lots of fun at your place. My guess is 14 to 15 now. She has almost another week to go, and they gain all their weight in the last three weeks!


----------



## GSDElsa

You've had some real phat ladies around your parts lately


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is a lot bigger now than what she was in those pictures, I can tell you that!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

maybe she'll have them on April Fools day If I pick the right day, can I have a black boy)))))


----------



## BluePaws

I'm gonna say 9 big fat pups!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Tara is not known to give us BIG puppies, just very uniform medium sized ones.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

How is Momma doing Caroline? 

She has got to be wanting those pups OUT soon!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is misserable if you ask me, she is so big she can't hardly move, we moved her to a bigger area last night. She is eating but really hesitates about it, which is not usual for her, she loves her food. I think she is going to probably have them before the weekend is up.


----------



## Hundguy

AND, I get to have them in the house!! :happyboogie: Evi is not easy to take care of and for sure can get out of most anything she decides to get out of. I guess we made the right decision having her litter in the garage.

But Tara is the perfect little house dog and wouldn't try to escape from a crate with an open door!! :gsdbeggin:

I also want to change my guess to 13, 7m & 6f!!


----------



## Ellie

Wow what a belly! My guess is 7!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hahaha... I have a fondness for Evi.. I like the trouble makers...lol.

Give Tara a nice pet for me!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

My guess would be 9! I can't wait to find out, come on puppies!


----------



## Marytess

I also want to change my guess to 12 (5m & 7f)
and I think she's going to have them by friday night, maybe saturday.

come on puppies
uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:

:wild:

good luck to the mommy:wub::wub:


----------



## GSDElsa

I'm going to say TWELVE! I don't think I've seen a tummy so big!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

4 days left, you think??? :thinking:


----------



## idahospud49

Hmm I'm going to say 14. That's how many Hena, Glock's mom, had. Although they lost 2.
Can't wait to find out how many she has!!


----------



## KZoppa

good Lord thats a big mama! even my husband was like WOW!!! cant wait to see how many pups she has!


----------



## holland

She is huge!! My guess is 11-hope she has them soon


----------



## KZoppa

i have this vision in my mind of something out of an alien movie if she gets any bigger.... i mean dang she's one pregnant pooch!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Holy cow - no punt intended.. 

She really is pregnant isn't she?! Wowzers!

That girl better deliver soon before she combusts!!!

Sending thoughts for a speedy, healthy, no fuss whelp!


----------



## Dogaroo

Yikes!! Any chance of hiring a wet nurse to help her out, if she has, like, nineteen of them? 

Have you stocked up on bottles & formula stuff, just in case she needs some extra help?


----------



## robinhuerta

OMG...she's even bigger than the last photos......
I'm changing my count to 11.
Best wishes...wow...bunch o'puppies!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

she's HUGE!!! I hope I get about ten out of my girl, good luck with them.


----------



## CuriousKira

wow, she's looking ready. My guess is 12, 6 & 6 healthy bundles of fur  Hoping she goes today so she can be a little more comfortable !!


----------



## robinhuerta

WOW! Don't hope for 10+ puppies! That size litter can be a tremendous amount of work for both mother and owner......
The OP is lucky to have a great, experienced mother to care for a large litter.....and the OP is very experienced as well.
Many of us know the problems that can & do arrise in whelping a normal size litter....let alone a litter of so many babies.
6-9 puppies is quite enough! LOL!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

i bet 10-11.


----------



## selzer

15-16 that looks like more than when Arwen had 14. Much bigger than Jenna who had ten. It is a lot of puppies or you have them on vitagrow and I feel sorry for your girl at passing them. 

Now when Arwen had her large litter it took a LONG time to deliver them all, and she was exhausted at the end. 

I cannot wait till these babies get here, but three more days? Uhm, no. I just cannot believe she has room for them to grow for three more days. Of course, I am probably wrong. 

Good luck, cannot wait until they are here.


----------



## Rosa

oh my she is massive now, my guess is 12! 4 boys and 8 girls.


----------



## Lynn_P

God bless her... she's definitely BIG. Can't wait to hear how many she has. Sending positive energy for a safe, healthy whelping!!


----------



## Good_Karma

robinhuerta said:


> WOW! Don't hope for 10+ puppies! That size litter can be a tremendous amount of work for both mother and owner......
> The OP is lucky to have a great, experienced mother to care for a large litter.....and the OP is very experienced as well.
> Many of us know the problems that can & do arrise in whelping a normal size litter....let alone a litter of so many babies.
> 6-9 puppies is quite enough! LOL!


These were my thoughts exactly!! I worry about the need for a C-section when litters get that big, and the dangers that can arise from that procedure.

I'm hoping for 8 big, healthy puppies.


----------



## BluePaws

Good_Karma said:


> These were my thoughts exactly!! I worry about the need for a C-section when litters get that big, and the dangers that can arise from that procedure.
> 
> I'm hoping for 8 big, healthy puppies.


Wow, yeah ... at that size, hope there arent any health problems getting the pups out ... with momma or babies!! 

Will be thinking of you guys this weekend, hoping for a smooth, uneventful, healthy delivery before Monday!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Bless her heart! She is so big I can't believe her size! I hope every thing goes well with delivery and everyone is happy, healthy and safe.  My guess is 13 puppies..... Please keep us posted on her status. I hope she does delivers on the weekend too.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Have you considered getting an xray?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

No, when there is these many puppies, you don't get an accurate skull and spine count anyway.


----------



## selzer

Yeah, but it is fun to count them. Still, unneeded x-rays are not good either.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Sorry, I just jumped in, when is momma due??


----------



## Melly

Wow ok I take back my previous guess Lol I think 12


----------



## GSDBESTK9

WarrantsWifey said:


> Sorry, I just jumped in, when is momma due??


April 4th


----------



## TitonsDad

GSDBESTK9 said:


> April 4th


April Fool's!!! I gotcha!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Awww, can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Well.... I think we are having puppies tonight.


----------



## DharmasMom

YAY!! I would like to guess 13. Lots of well wishes to Mama and you!


----------



## selzer

Update whenever you can. Good luck. She certainly looks ready. Temperature drop? Fluid? 

Waiting VERY impatiently.... 

Puppies!!! 

Can't wait until three weeks from now when they are all over the place.


----------



## idahospud49

Ohh keep us posted! (When you have time... )


----------



## TitonsDad

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Well.... I think we are having puppies tonight.


I told you she was pulling an April Fool's on you. 

Thank you, I will take the first male please... :help:


----------



## PupperLove

I'm super excited to hear any new news! I can't wait to find out how many she's having, and to eventually see pictures!


----------



## Melly

Well no matter how many I hope she has an easy delivery and all healthy babies. Good luck.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

The suspense is killing me.... Hope things are going ok... Keep us posted when you can. I'm just so excited!


----------



## KZoppa

well..... are we having puppies tonight?! Come on pups! time to come out and let your mama move around a bit more easily?! I'm sure she'd like to eat again too lol but has no more room in her for anything else!


----------



## KZoppa

did i mention i'd like a larger male with an early desire to please and learn?


----------



## Hundguy

April Fools!! hahahahahaha, not really laughing cause it could very well happen still. 

She is not one to miss her meals, especially my "special" last few days before birthing meals! Hard to resist but she said no tonight, so I know, she knows, that I know, she knows it's coming!!


----------



## KZoppa

Hundguy said:


> April Fools!! hahahahahaha, not really laughing cause it could very well happen still.
> 
> She is not one to miss her meals, especially my "special" last few days before birthing meals! Hard to resist but she said no tonight, *so I know, she knows, that I know, she knows it's coming*!!


 
LOL. You two crack me up. We're all naturally waiting anxiously for puppy news! Cant wait to see how many she has. The last time i saw a dog that big, she had 13 pups.... best wishes for a healthy litter!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I seriously thought that was a "number one is here" post Dennis! Gesh, you had me going!

Refusing food - good!!!!

I am very excited to see how many Miss Tara has.. hopefully when I wake up in the morning at least one will be here!


----------



## Achielles UD

I better get my guess in quick!....

13 puppies! With "No Spots! No Spots at all!"


----------



## selzer

opcorn:


----------



## Zoeys mom

I say 11 with 6 girls and five boys all cute as all get out for sure


----------



## Marytess

no puppies yet? come on little ones


oh and the first one will be a sable boy:wub:

opcorn:


----------



## Hundguy

OMG, well we have some good and bad news. The good news is Tara is ok that bad news is, we x-rayed her today and she is not pregnant "Just Fat"!! 

We are very disappointed!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Hundguy said:


> OMG, well we have some good and bad news. The good news is Tara is ok that bad news is, we x-rayed her today and she is not pregnant "Just Fat"!!
> 
> We are very disappointed!!!


It's April 2 not 1! LOL!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday

I'm guessing 14 & hoping that regardless of the number it's a healthy, happy litter of pups as gorgeous as mom.


----------



## Good_Karma

opcorn: :lurking:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

OMG... Could you imagine if she wasn't pregnant? Hahahha... I would say that would be the fattest dog I have ever seen!

Headed to work and hoping for some pup photo's when I get back tonight!


----------



## selzer

The dog is not pregnant? Ya know, Heidi and Babsy have given me false pregnancies and have gained weight -- not necessarily that much. But enough to think they are indeed pregnant. 

Well I guess the diet commences. 

Boogers. I sure wanted to see a bunch of puppies.


----------



## spiritsmom

Good god if that dog isn't pregnant I will eat my shorts. No way a bitch gets that full looking on a false pregnancy. Was that posted on 4/1? I think it was.


----------



## Hundguy

It was a belated April Fools prank.. I'm just a little slower that I once was!! Thought of it this morning, only a day late!!


----------



## KZoppa

no puppies yet?! Poor girl is about to burst!


----------



## onyx'girl

She isn't due til the 4th, let them bake a bit longer!


----------



## dOg

some nest, she's building a log cabin.


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> She isn't due til the 4th, let them bake a bit longer!


 
poor girl! if those pups bake any longer they'll be burnt to a crisp instead of just well done! lol


----------



## onyx'girl

Black sables, instead of dark...let em bake a bit longer!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

7:33 AM - Black and Tan Male


----------



## jkscandi50

Yippeee - Finally-- I've been reading this thread for days!!  Congrats to Momma!! She's on the way - can't wait to read the final count! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oh and FYI - He is small so I don't even know how many more like him are in there!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ahhh it's gonna be a long day for you !! Hope all goes well !


----------



## Miss Molly May

Oh I can`t wait to see pics !!!!:lurking: Hope mama is doing well!!!:wub:


----------



## gsdraven

Yay! Puppies!!

Hope Mom has an easy delivery! If you happen to find yourself with an extra sable male that you're not sure what to do with, I'm just three hours away!


----------



## Good_Karma

Yay, puppy time!!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Let 'em roll!


----------



## Marytess

:happyboogie::toasting: YAY!!!!!! puppies. good luck to momma
and if I'm right it's 11 more to go. 


opcorn:


----------



## BluePaws

Take it slow and easy, Tara! Remember your Lamaze breathing!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #2 - Sable female


----------



## DharmasMom

Yay!! Puppies!!!


----------



## LaRen616

Oh how exciting! :wild:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Yippie skippie!!! I've waching thread for days too... Checking it multiple times a day. I'm excited!! Hope every thing goes well ya'll.


----------



## idahospud49

Yay!!! Today is a good day for a birthday.  It is my little sister's birthday today.


----------



## wildo

Very exciting!


----------



## TitonsDad

idahospud49 said:


> Yay!!! Today is a good day for a birthday.  It is my little sister's birthday today.


You gonna get her a puppy?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #3 - Very dark Female, possibly a Bicolor or very dark Blanket B&T


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #4 - Black and Tan Male

OMG she is still HUGE!!!!


----------



## CuriousKira

4 down, 8 more to go for my guess. Hope it's as beautiful in Maryland as it is in NY today, perfect day for puppies


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh puppies!! Yay!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ohhh, congrats!! I hope she is still doing well. I will be stalking this thread for updates! Good luck, momma!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #5 - Stillborn Male 

Puppy #6 - Sable Male

Puppy #7 - Another Male


----------



## Stosh

Hope you're all doing ok....can there be more??


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oh yeah, we think she is pretty much halfway through.


----------



## Stosh

Half?!


----------



## Raizo

o.o! I'm gonna go ahead and guess 12 or 13 then. Wow!


----------



## Marytess

> GSDBESTK9 said:
> Puppy #5 - Stillborn Male


 
 poor baby. 

wow halfway through  come little ones mommy needs to rest.

what color is puppy #7??


----------



## jprice103

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Puppy #5 - Stillborn Male


I don't want to sound totally stupid, but is this common? It is just SO sad!!! It seems like every time I read about puppies being born, it seems like there is usually at least one stillborn! I cry every time I read it!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #8 - Sable Male


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Marytess said:


> what color is puppy #7??


Black and Tan


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

jprice103 said:


> I don't want to sound totally stupid, but is this common? It is just SO sad!!! It seems like every time I read about puppies being born, it seems like there is usually at least one stillborn! I cry every time I read it!!!


In a large litter that takes awhile to whelp it can be very common. One of the down sides to breeding.


----------



## Good_Karma

Wow, this is a very long day for Mom.


----------



## vat

Holy cow, hope all is going well. Hmmm I think I guessed 11.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #9 - Black and Tan Male


----------



## JakodaCD OA

holey moley, it's been a long day for you, dennis and 'mom'...I'm sure everyone will be relieved when it's over


----------



## Catu

sending well wisshes and... energy!


----------



## Holmeshx2

wow very long day indead shes been in active labor for like 12 hours now hasn't she? Thought first pup was born at like 7:30 gonna have to go back and look.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #10 - Sable Male

:rofl: :rofl: where did all the females go???


----------



## onyx'girl

Wow, only two out of 10....because your "reserve" list is mostly females,right... Murphy is visiting your house? Maybe strawberry ice cream will bring on the girls?


----------



## Stosh

I'm exhausted for you!! Time for a glass of wine. I'm really glad things have gone so well this far- and hope it's over soon!


----------



## LaRen616

This is right on track for me!

I guessed 13 puppies

I guessed 8 males and 5 females.

Come on mama, you gotta have nothing but girls now!


----------



## Marytess

these boys don't have manners.:nono: never heard of "ladies first" 

never saw a litter with so many males before:wild:


----------



## KZoppa

yay!!! sad about the stillborn though. So.... when can i expect my handsome guy? exactly 8 weeks? maybe 9 weeks? lol cant wait to see puppy pics!!! and hear the final count.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

WHEW that was a HUGE momma! Congrats on the puppies! Looks like it has been a LONG day for you guys!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Congrats on the new puppies. Post some pics when you can we all know you got your hands full right now. I hope momma and pups are doing well.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We are pretty exhausted to say the least, it has been 14 hours and I don't think she is done yet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Woah.... poor Tara girl!

Caroline, is the count still at 10?

How is Mom holding up?


----------



## DharmasMom

WOW!! It really has been along day for you guys. Poor mom must be exhausted. I can't wait to see the final count.


----------



## HeyJude

Wow, I feel for you! And you probably have to stay up and keep an eye on pups once they are all born? Will you be giving mom a pit shot? I hope the rest goes smoothly for her.


----------



## idahospud49

Goodness!! Looong day for you guys!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is about to spit out #11. I have to go to bed as I have to be up at 5:30AM to go to work. Poor Dennis is the one that will stay up with her till she is done and even so after to make sure everyone gets their share. This is what happens when the litter is so big.  Lot of work!!!

Yes, Dennis will give her a shot once he thinks she is done to make sure she gets everything out.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Finally!!! #11 is a dark B&T GIRL!!!! 

Poor Tara is exhauted  I feel so bad for her. Unfortunately Dennis thinks there is still more in there.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Poor Tara she's been at this forever!


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Finally!!! #11 is a dark B&T GIRL!!!!
> 
> Poor Tara is exhauted  I feel so bad for her. Unfortunately Dennis thinks there is still more in there.


I think there are 2 more girls in there!


----------



## HeyJude

Wow, that is a LOT of puppies! So much work for momma, she will need some good lovin when she is all done. I can't wait for photos!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Holy Cow! She is still going at it?! POOR MOMMA!!!


----------



## selzer

11 so far... Congratulations, hope all the rest come without complications.


----------



## GSD_Xander

11 - WOW! 

I'd be exhausted too...hopefully that is the end for the tired momma but, if not, hoping everything goes well for everyone! 

Post pics when you can of all the little ones!


----------



## wildo

Perhaps a silly question, but how does one know if there are more? I highly doubt they have an ultrasound machine sitting by or something... Can you tell just by feeling her?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

wildo said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but how does one know if there are more? I highly doubt they have an ultrasound machine sitting by or something... Can you tell just by feeling her?


I always have my bitches xrayed about a week before the due date so I have a good idea of how many to expect. Xrays aren't always exact (one pup can 'hide' behind another) but they give you a good idea.


----------



## selzer

Yeah a good idea might be: 
Arwen litter 1, x-ray = 6 or 7, there were 10.
Arwen litter 2, x-ray= 8-10, there were 14.
Babs litter 1, x-ray = 6, there were 8.
Jenna litter 1, x-ray = "a whole lot" there were 10.
Jenna litter 2, I cannot remember if I x-rayed her. 

Some people palpate and can feel the puppies still in there. 
The vet came to my house and palpated Arwen after the first litter, She came around six in the evening -- last pup was born about 2. Anyway, she said she could not feel anything puppyish, but you never know. Well, I went to sleep on the couch in front of the whelping box, and around midnight, I woke up and counted, and there was my second female, Babsy. Prior to that they were all males.


----------



## GSDOWNED

I've been watching this thread too. So sorry about the stillborn puppy. Hope Tara and puppies are all okay. Hugs Tara!


----------



## Good_Karma

I'm hoping the morning brings good news of a resting momma and nursing pups!


----------



## starrluvsjackson

aww congrats  tho sorry to hear about a still born ..it still amazes me how dogs can have so many pups a litter but seeing how tiny they are i can understand how they all fit in there lol..my boy was from a litter of 14..how many nipples does a female have? always wondered that and if they have so many pups do they have to fght each other for a teat ..


----------



## vat

Poor momma, I hope she is done now!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

The mother has 8 nipples, so not enough to go around for big litters and they have to take turns. Dennis will break them into 2 groups and will make sure they each get a chance every two hours for the first 2 - 3 days which are the most important.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

11 pups total - 10 (7 males - 3 females) alive and doing well. Momma is resting.


----------



## wildo

GSDBESTK9 said:


> 11 pups total - 10 (7 males - 3 females) alive and doing well. Momma is resting.


That's the info we were waiting for. Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

GSDBESTK9 said:


> 11 pups total - 10 (7 males - 3 females) alive and doing well. Momma is resting.


:congratulations:CONGRATULATIONS! It's to bad they don't have paternity leave for puppies, you would have needed it today! lol Wishing momma and you lots of health and energy to make it through the time to come! Momma sure deserves a fillet mignon steak for diner tonight! Take care!:happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh

Congratulations! So happy to hear that mom came through it ok


----------



## jkscandi50

Congratulations!!  So glad to hear momma is resting! And a toast to you and your hubby for taking such great care of her during her "confinement" :toasting:


----------



## jprice103

Congratulations!! Glad momma and pups are doing well!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## idahospud49

Congratulations!! I agree, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We will try and get pictures this evening when I get home.


----------



## Hundguy

It was a long whelp! Tara is exhausted & so am I, she a little worst than me. I had to hook the chains up and pull a few out with the truck, which took alot out of her cause she worked so so hard just to get each of those huge pups out. All in all things are good, momma is resting and puppies have quited down through the night and are content!


----------



## BluePaws

Thanks so much for the updates, y'all! We were all right there with ya in spirit ... I couldn't wait to boot up the computer this morning to check in and see how everyone was! 

A big congratulations to the new family!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

And thank you everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## GSDOWNED

Congratulations! Happy to hear Mama and babies are doing well.


----------



## Holmeshx2

so the final count stayed at 11? well technically 10


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yes


----------



## holland

Congrats!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Glad to hear that momma and babies are doing well this morning, congrats!


----------



## Rerun

Congrats on a successful whelping!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I am glad that Tara and puppies are doing well. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Good_Karma

Congrats, hope everyone is catching up on some well-deserved rest!


----------



## KZoppa

glad everyone is doing well! Hope Dennis is able to get some sleep lol. Anxiously waiting for pictures. Betting Tara is happy to be a little thinner! Sending puppy loves!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone! I'm at work right now and can't wait to get home and see them again. I have already picked out names for "my" (Tara's litter will have my kennel name) girls. 

Eowyn v. Zioner Berg
Eywa v. Zioner Berg
Enya v. Zioner Berg

What you think??


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm at work right now and can't wait to get home and see them again. I have already picked out names for "my" (Tara's litter will have my kennel name) girls.
> 
> Eowyn v. Zioner Berg
> Eywa v. Zioner Berg
> Enya v. Zioner Berg
> 
> What you think??


I love Eowyn and Enya!

How do you say Eywa?


----------



## KZoppa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm at work right now and can't wait to get home and see them again. I have already picked out names for "my" (Tara's litter will have my kennel name) girls.
> 
> Eowyn v. Zioner Berg
> Eywa v. Zioner Berg
> Enya v. Zioner Berg
> 
> What you think??


 
i like Enya and Eywa! Eywa reminds me of the name they use for mother earth in Avatar!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Have you seen the movie Avatar??? Eywa is the mother tree, or whatever they called it. :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Have you seen the movie Avatar??? Eywa is the mother tree, or whatever they called it. :rofl:


 
HA!!! I was right!!! hehe. I just watched Avatar last night. 

So what are the boys names?


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Have you seen the movie Avatar??? Eywa is the mother tree, or whatever they called it. :rofl:


I did see Avatar but I dont remember!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

KZoppa said:


> So what are the boys names?


Well, my favorite boy names are:

Evo
Euro
Eli
Elrond
Eco
Ethan
Ex


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Well, my favorite boy names are:
> 
> Evo
> Euro
> Eli
> Elrond
> Eco
> Ethan
> Ex


LOVE Evo

I really like Elrond (big LOTR fan)

I really like Eco and Ex

You have good taste!


----------



## Pattycakes

Wow...congratutions on the litter. Glad that momma and puppies are all doing well. Sorry about the one pup.  

Looking forward to the puppy pictures!


----------



## holland

I like Enya - Envy


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Very first picture  Dennis just sent me this picture he took of the Sable girl with his cellphone. I think she is going to be STUNNING!!!! All four Sables are very dark. :wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Beautiful pup!!!!! Can't wait to see the rest of them. Hope Tara is getting some rest (Dennis too!  )


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Oh my, what a beautiful sable baby girl.


----------



## BluePaws

I think either the very first born or last born should be named 'Eek!'


----------



## BluePaws

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Very first picture  Dennis just sent me this picture he took of the Sable girl with his cellphone. I think she is going to be STUNNING!!!! All four Sables are very dark. :wub:


What a gorgeous baby!!!!


----------



## idahospud49

She is BEAUTIFUL!!! And Enya is perfect. They were born on my sister's birthday. And guess what her name is? Yep! Enya!! I will have to tell her that she has a puppy born on her birthday named after her!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I love Evo & Enya. I think pretty sable girl should be named Enya!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Enya means fire!!:wub:


----------



## Marytess

well congrats again. 
aww she's beautiful, love her color. and I agree with you I think she going to be STUNNING. 

about the names I like them all. but to be honest when I saw the pic of her(sable girl) the first name that came to my mind was *Eden*.

so for me the sable girl should be named:

Eden v. Zioner Berg
or
Enya v. Zioner Berg


----------



## LaRen616

Marytess said:


> well congrats again.
> aww she's beautiful, love her color. and I agree with you I think she going to be STUNNING.
> 
> about the names I like them all. but to be honest when I saw the pic of her(sable girl) the first name that came to my mind was *Eden*.
> 
> so for me the sable girl should be named:
> 
> Eden v. Zioner Berg
> or
> Enya v. Zioner Berg


I love the name Eden! I also like Ember. :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma

Did anyone suggest Eve as a name yet? I like Eywa too.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Hmmm, I like Eden.


----------



## KZoppa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Well, my favorite boy names are:
> 
> Evo
> Euro
> Eli
> Elrond
> Eco
> Ethan
> Ex


 
I LOVE Ethan, Eco, Evo and Euro. Ethan is one of my favorite names anyway so i'm sold on that one! All are good names!


----------



## KZoppa

oh she is going to be amazing looking! 

I agreed with Eden! thats a good name too!


----------



## selzer

I kind of like Echo, Ender, Ember, Evanger, Ebony, and to be silly, Energizer and Ever-Ready.


----------



## vat

Beautiful pup, so glad it is over for all of you! Love the names.


----------



## TitonsDad

Have they all been spoken for? I'd like to inquire. 

-E


----------



## Pattycakes

AAAwww too cute!


----------



## WynterCote

Ezryn. My favorite made-up E name


----------



## Dogaroo

I love the names! 

I'm also partial to Eilidh ("light") and Eolas ("knowledge") for girls, but telling people how to pronounce them could become tiresome after awhile. ("Eyelid? You named your dog EYELID??")


----------



## Stosh

I love the name Eden for that most beautiful girl!! Since Stosh and I are herding I immediately thought of Ewe for a girl!! And I love the name Ex for a boy. Nothing like puppy love-- and you've got a lot of that going around


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Sorry guys, no pictures yet. We got so busy taking care of dogs/puppies and playing with them that we forgot all about the pictures. Hopefully today after my training session with Mr. Cisco.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Here are the puppy pictures! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa

PUPPY PILE!!!!










i like this one! probably a female huh?


----------



## selzer

Awesome brood!


----------



## idahospud49

Oh my goodness how fun!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

KZoppa said:


> i like this one! probably a female huh?


There are 4 dark Sables, 1 female 3 males, the female is the darkest of all 4.


----------



## jkscandi50

Beautiful !! and man-o-man lot's of work for momma and you


----------



## gsdraven

:wub: So cute!


----------



## Marytess

:wub:so cute. love them all. 



>


wow look at that head. :wild: he/she looks huge compared with the other one.
can't wait for the next round of pics.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Oh wow they are beautiful!! I cant wait to see them grow. I can see that momma is very busy with her babies.


----------



## Rival

Your pups are beautiful! Congrats and job well done!


----------



## Stosh

Just beautiful!


----------



## Good_Karma

So precious!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Gorgeous pups!!!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

She looks like Abby when she is about ready to pop. Abby has looked huge and had 11 and then look huge and have 6. I don't really think you can tell.


----------



## BluePaws

My gosh, such cuteness ... brought tears to my eyes! What kind of strong german shepherd momma am I?!


----------



## Dogaroo

Beautiful puppies!

I know it's silly, but can the little stillborn one have a name, too? Maybe Elgan ("bright circle") or Elkan ("he belongs to God") or Engelbert ("bright angel"), or something...?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Dogaroo said:


> Beautiful puppies!
> 
> I know it's silly, but can the little stillborn one have a name, too? Maybe Elgan ("bright circle") or Elkan ("he belongs to God") or Engelbert ("bright angel"), or something...?


Not silly at all, it actually brought tears to my eyes, I think Elkan is a GREAT name for him cause inded he was a little angel that the Lord decided to take back. :wub:

See BluePaws, you are not the only "strong" german shepherd momma out there.


----------



## KZoppa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> There are 4 dark Sables, 1 female 3 males, the female is the darkest of all 4.


 
lol typical. I want a male for my next shepherd yet in pictures always go for the females. gorgeous anyway and absolutely adorable! really cant wait to see how they all turn out over the coming weeks!


----------



## Dogaroo

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Not silly at all, it actually brought tears to my eyes, I think Elkan is a GREAT name for him cause inded he was a little angel that the Lord decided to take back. :wub:
> 
> See BluePaws, you are not the only "strong" german shepherd momma out there.


I like Elkan. :halogsd::wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Elkan vom Zioner Berg (hills/mountains of Zion)

God's angel from the hills of Zion. :halogsd: :wub:


----------



## Dogaroo

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Elkan vom Zioner Berg (hills/mountains of Zion)
> 
> God's angel from the hills of Zion. :halogsd: :wub:


Knock it off! You're gonna make me start bawling, and I could lose my Autism License for that!


----------



## Miss Molly May

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Not silly at all, it actually brought tears to my eyes, I think Elkan is a GREAT name for him cause inded he was a little angel that the Lord decided to take back. :wub:
> 
> See BluePaws, you are not the only "strong" german shepherd momma out there.


Thanks guys...now I'm bawling too Very heart warming! Elkan is perfect! I believe the Lord needed a companion too, someone who would be nothing but loyal to HIM! He chose right. So happy to have met all of yous!:wub: Thank you Miss Molly May


----------



## Pattycakes

What adorable puppies! Great pictures of them all!


----------



## DharmasMom

Adorable!! They are adorable!! And I love that the little pup who was stillborn is going to get a name as well. That's so terrific and it brought tears to my eyes as well.

RIP little Elkan.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Miss Molly May said:


> Thanks guys...now I'm bawling too Very heart warming! Elkan is perfect! I believe the Lord needed a companion too, someone who would be nothing but loyal to HIM! He chose right. So happy to have met all of yous!:wub: Thank you Miss Molly May


Okay, YEP! Now I cried!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I can't believe they are already a week old :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KZoppa

cute!!!


----------



## Stosh

I'm still waiting by the mailbox every day for my pup to be delivered.


----------



## Dogaroo

Mailbox, as in snail mail? You mean to say I've been doing it wrong?? I've been faithfully checking my email inbox every hour, on the hour. Well, no WONDER my pup hasn't arrived yet! :headbang:


----------



## Marytess

> Originally Posted by *Stosh:*
> I'm still waiting by the mailbox every day for my pup to be delivered.


:wild: me too!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

:rofl: You guys crack me up!


----------

